# 1050 acres available



## Model70 (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm looking to turn this tract over to a small group to save me the last minute pain of recruiting members.

It has been QDM'd for the  past 10 years.  a 27 acre lake, pastures, planted pines, some big timber. Deer, Turkey, Duck, hogs....

Greene County,  near Woodville. No camping on the tract, but there are other alternatives close by. 

It's NOT cheap,  $ 16,000..... 

If you are serious, send me a PM, and I can provide the details


----------



## Dan7347 (Aug 17, 2005)

I would like to know more pls....


----------



## Model70 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Just call me.....*

I hate typing...   It's the 1050 tract that some of your friends hunted years ago.  It has been part of DTP  for 10 years,   They just are more focused on ATV stuff.  It's away from the riding.

The struggle is the camping.  I can set you up with water and electric,  but you would be camping directly across the street from DTP, which as we all know can noisy...


----------



## James Vincent (Aug 20, 2005)

Can you camp at old dead pecan trees in field. I always hunted this track when I was member at dtp. I loved that place before it went atv.. This track is thick but I averaged 15 deer sightings a day watching old road beds


----------



## Model70 (Aug 21, 2005)

*Pm Sent*

Check your PM's


----------



## Reid (Aug 22, 2005)

What size deer have you taken off this property?


----------

